# Hyatt Internal Exchange



## lizap (Jun 8, 2013)

Would appreciate some feedback on the likelihood of getting into the following using an internal exchange from another Hyatt 2BR VC during late May, early Aug. and weeks 50,51,51 & 1)) :

Highlands Inn
any of the Key West properties (which is the hardest to get?)
Siesta Key
Coconut Beach
Park Hyatt
Mountain Lodge
Hacienda del Mar
Wild Oak

Thanks.


----------



## DAman (Jun 8, 2013)

I have gotten into Highlands Inn twice for four days in a two bedroom unit.  One year checked in August 5 and another August 13.  Weeks 51 and 52 are doable at HI but they require lots of points. Since 51 and 52 are holiday weeks you have to book the entire week until about 90 days out. That makes getting a full week easier if you have the points. I don't  follow any of the other locations. I do like HI.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 9, 2013)

Week 51 52 siesta key and park hyatt beaver creek would be the hardest.  if you want week 50 you should put in your request or check soon since it is almost 6 month before.


----------



## lizap (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks.  Great, so Park Hyatt and Siesta Key are possibilities during non-peak times.




MaryH said:


> Week 51 52 siesta key and park hyatt beaver creek would be the hardest.  if you want week 50 you should put in your request or check soon since it is almost 6 month before.


----------



## bdh (Jun 9, 2013)

lizap said:


> Thanks.  Great, so Park Hyatt and Siesta Key are possibilities during non-peak times.



Park Hyatt off peak is doable.

Siesta Key is a needle in the haystack at any time (when you combine the fact that there are just so few SK units/weeks in the system with the fact that the owners of those weeks paid top dollar and they are still relatively new owners, they tend to use their weeks at their home resort).  But SK dates do randomly pop up, so there is a chance that you'll get one if your dates are flexible.


----------



## Kal (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are my thoughts on chance of success:

Highlands Inn - 10%
Siesta Key - <<1%
Coconut Beach - 40%
Park Hyatt - 20%
Mountain Lodge - 20%
Hacienda del Mar - 90%
Wild Oak - 70%


----------



## MaryH (Jun 24, 2013)

I got siesta key last year but only had enough points for the 4 day weekdays.


----------



## dunwu (Jun 24, 2013)

*Please help to check availability, Hyatt owner*

Wrong thread. Moderator, please help to delete.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 6, 2013)

Kal said:


> Here are my thoughts on chance of success:
> 
> Highlands Inn - 10%
> Siesta Key - <<1%
> ...



I agree  book maker,  KAL "The Greek". I think those odds are pretty close. Wild Oak may be slightly higher.


----------

